# Wolf O'Donnell...



## Hodina (Nov 11, 2008)

Sexy, or not sexy?
Sexy. I think it's the eyepatch.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sexy, just awesomely deadly. >:3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

So fucking GAR.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 11, 2008)

If I had the choice of Joining Either StarFox or StarWolf...StarWolf ANY DAY, like come on who wouldnt want to work for a badass


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> If I had the choice of Joining Either StarFox or StarWolf...StarWolf ANY DAY, like come on who wouldnt want to work for a badass



I'd work for StarSitOnMyAssAndDrinkIcedTeaAllDay.  Fuck flying that Arwing.  Stupid suicidal furfag-bait wants to do it, let him.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> If I had the choice of Joining Either StarFox or StarWolf...StarWolf ANY DAY, like come on who wouldnt want to work for a badass



I would rather work for StarFalco. 8D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would rather work for StarFalco. 8D


Worst team ever, Imo.

In before Wolfox. >_>


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 12, 2008)

Wolf, like almost all SF characters, lacks enough history to be interesting. Nuff said.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would rather work for StarFalco. 8D



Fuck.

Yes.

<3


----------



## AlexX (Nov 12, 2008)

Fay


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2008)

we need more back stories on the rest of the folks


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> <3



powah booost


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> powah booost



USE THE BOOST TO---

Nevermind. I'm not even going to finish it. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> USE THE BOOST TO---
> 
> Nevermind. I'm not even going to finish it. XD



oh lawd


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> USE THE BOOST TO---
> 
> Nevermind. I'm not even going to finish it. XD



Chase! Now... "Do a Barrel Roll!" XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh lawd



*snickers* I know, bad joke even for me huh?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> *snickers* I know, bad joke even for me huh?



I could have come up with worse. =)


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I could have come up with worse. =)



lol True. 

But then again, I'm such a sucker for puns and inane wordplay, I would laugh at even the worst ones XD


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 12, 2008)

Sexy. Falco had a hotter voice though.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sexy. Falco had a hotter voice though.



Oh god yes


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Will not admit his part of a Starfox Group that have their own sim on Second Life*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

D:
hell yes, he needs his own game ^.^



Slippy is much sexier than Falco, HATE ME!

nah I'm jk


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> D:
> hell yes, he needs his own game ^.^
> 
> 
> ...


if he does get his own game which is probably neva, it would be most likly from a recap of all events from his point of view, cause I still wondering how they survived after Assault.

The Next StarFox...I did like the ground missions so I wouldnt mind that coming back but a bit more fixed up but wouldnt mind playing the game from different point of views.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Chase! Now... "Do a Barrel Roll!" XD



"Falco..where ya going?"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Worst team ever, Imo.
> 
> In before Wolfox. >_>



<3

Wolf is hawt. Heck, Star Wolf is hawt. Yes, even Leon.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> <3
> 
> Wolf is hawt. Heck, Star Wolf is hawt. Yes, even Leon.



Pigma?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Pigma?


I think he meant the current team


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah.

And I want to shoot people who says that Wolf-Leon-Panther isn't the true Star Wolf.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont think hes hot (duh ^^) but i like him as a playable character. his side-smash is both strong and hilarious coz its a slap in the ballz^^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And I want to shoot people who says that Wolf-Leon-Panther isn't the true Star Wolf.



I think of Wolf-Leon-Panther as "Star Wolf II", since the original was Wolf, Leon, Andew and Pigma.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 12, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont think hes hot (duh ^^) but i like him as a playable character. his side-smash is both strong and hilarious coz its a slap in the ballz^^


you have to know it! poor Marth ;D


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish I could play Fire Emblem 3 now for some reason. Ther'es something about playing the original that kind of strikes me as odd. (answer: no pants!)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I think of Wolf-Leon-Panther as "Star Wolf II", since the original was Wolf, Leon, Andew and Pigma.



As far as I know the "true" Star Wolf is Wolf and Leon only. Pigma and Andrew were just added upon being hired by Andross.


----------



## Hodina (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd workfor StarSlippy


----------



## Teracat (Nov 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we need more back stories on the rest of the folks



The problem is, they tried to do that. It was Starfox Command. And it was _terrible_. I mean, the game itself was all right, but the writing felt like it was taken directly from Fanfiction.net.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2008)

Teracat said:


> The problem is, they tried to do that. It was Starfox Command. And it was _terrible_. I mean, the game itself was all right, but the writing felt like it was taken directly from Fanfiction.net.


Hey fuck you, Command was hilarious.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey fuck you, Command was hilarious.


ditto, but hey it was an attempt to put the spotlight on others which became humorous


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently none of the endings are canon anyways so it doesn't matter. |:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Apparently none of the endings are canon anyways so it doesn't matter. |:C


Thank gawd cause some do suck, some are alright, and the good ones dont fit


----------



## AlexX (Nov 13, 2008)

Command was basically a soap opera... Which might have worked if they didn't decide the crew should have a more toony and less serious look.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Apparently none of the endings are canon anyways so it doesn't matter. |:C


Isn't ending 3 the canon?


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Thank gawd cause some do suck, some are alright, and the good ones dont fit


Oh god, Marcus was fucking ugly kid. 


AlexX said:


> Command was basically a soap opera... Which might have worked if they didn't decide the crew should have a more toony and less serious look.


Maybe, Justed maybe.....


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, Marcus was fucking ugly kid.


yes...very, *thanks nintendo for not making that the Canon Story*


----------



## Hodina (Nov 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, Marcus was fucking ugly kid.


 
Tell me about it. I don't even want to draw him because of that gay ass white thing on his face. Is that his hair? And why is Slippy junior orange?




http://www.gamehiker.com/wiki/images/b/b9/SFC-End2-3.png


----------



## Teracat (Nov 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey fuck you, Command was hilarious.



...okay, so it was.

Especially when Falco and Fox decide to become F-Zero racers. Most logical closure point ever.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

Teracat said:


> ...okay, so it was.
> 
> Especially when Falco and Fox decide to become F-Zero racers. Most logical closure point ever.


XD, actually liked that one ending.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Hodina said:


> Tell me about it. I don't even want to draw him because of that gay ass white thing on his face. Is that his hair? And why is Slippy junior orange?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamehiker.com/wiki/images/b/b9/SFC-End2-3.png



Falco looks like the biggest bad ass of all time, though.








I bet he rapes Marcus every night.


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 13, 2008)

he so stole that eyepatch from Boss. ;D
his taunts are epic in SSBB.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 13, 2008)

Falco is not badass in the game though.

He was a jerk.

Jerk =/= Badass

Although if that mentality is popular, it pretty much explains why everyone's a dick.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Falco looks like the biggest bad ass of all time, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he better be...heck Fox probably neutered himself after seeing his own kid look that gay.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> he better be...heck Fox probably neutered himself after seeing his own kid look that gay.



That blue fag with the curly-cue on his head = Fox McCloud's son?

OMFG LOL.

Wait, who's his mom?


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I think he's hot. That's why I bothered to unlock him in SSBB.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That blue fag with the curly-cue on his head = Fox McCloud's son?
> 
> OMFG LOL.
> 
> Wait, who's his mom?



Krystal.

I found the one where Krystal switches to Kursed rather amusing...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 13, 2008)

Hodina said:


> http://www.gamehiker.com/wiki/images/b/b9/SFC-End2-3.png


Holy crap...

...

...FALCO IS CAPTAIN FALCON!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Holy crap...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...FALCO IS CAPTAIN FALCON!


*realizes it* OH SHIT!!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That blue fag with the curly-cue on his head = Fox McCloud's son?
> 
> OMFG LOL.
> 
> Wait, who's his mom?


seems Fox+Krystal=Gay ass looking son...
Krystal gotta start looking for someone else, I rather like the Krystal/Panther Pairing


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder if SF:C's canon will spawn a Star Wolf spinoff in the future.

Wolf O'Donnel apparently has better leadership skills. since Star Fox disbands after almost every game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I wonder if SF:C's canon will spawn a Star Wolf spinoff in the future.
> 
> Wolf O'Donnel apparently has better leadership skills. since Star Fox disbands after almost every game.


Designers hinted NONE of the stories are canon, but possibly another StarFox starting in the middle of SF:C to show the true ending
...
Then again they might end up chosing one story as correct *better not be that gay son of theirs* as the correct one and make the next one after that one.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 13, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wolf O'Donnel apparently has better leadership skills. since Star Fox disbands after almost every game.


To be fair, in order for a mercenary group to make money, there has to be some sort of conflict going on (be it a full-on war or simple skirmish). If there's no conflict, keeping a mercenary group together is simply a waste of money since there will be no work to cover for the costs of keeping the group together.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> To be fair, in order for a mercenary group to make money, there has to be some sort of conflict going on (be it a full-on war or simple skirmish). If there's no conflict, keeping a mercenary group together is simply a waste of money since there will be no work to cover for the costs of keeping the group together.


"We save the galaxy again from great doom, we got paid and well...heres your share GTFO"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> To be fair, in order for a mercenary group to make money, there has to be some sort of conflict going on (be it a full-on war or simple skirmish). If there's no conflict, keeping a mercenary group together is simply a waste of money since there will be no work to cover for the costs of keeping the group together.



They seemed to stay together (for the most part) between SF64 and SFA: DP...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Holy crap...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...FALCO IS CAPTAIN FALCON!



FALCO PAWNCH

HANDS OFF MY MOVES



lupinealchemist said:


> I wonder if SF:C's canon will spawn a Star Wolf spinoff in the future.
> 
> Wolf O'Donnel apparently has better leadership skills. since Star Fox disbands after almost every game.



I would so play that and love it.

Also, Leon is totally gay for Wolf and would probably follow him to the end of the universe.  Fuck Panther.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck Panther.


You know I would.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know I would.



:roll:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahahaha


----------



## AlexX (Nov 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> They seemed to stay together (for the most part) between SF64 and SFA: DP...


But there was clearly little to no work for them to do during that time, hence Falco leaving...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> But there was clearly little to no work for them to do during that time, hence Falco leaving...



I think there was a possibly canon Japanese comic about why he left.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think there was a possibly canon Japanese comic about why he left.


There was, but I'm sure the fact they weren't making any money didn't help matters...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> There was, but I'm sure the fact they weren't making any money didn't help matters...



That, too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> But there was clearly little to no work for them to do during that time, hence Falco leaving...



I thought the reason was because Falco was tired of being in Fox's shadow, and wanted to do things his own way, and prove himself.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

Wolf can do anything Krystal can do, only better and hotter.

Fuck the Panther haters. He's ironically one of the few characters in the game with at least an ounce of personality and development.

Also, I seen Star Wolf threesome and it was a giggle. :3 And yes, it's Wolf, Panther (subbiest of the team) and Leon. lol


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, I seen Star Wolf threesome and it was a giggle. :3 And yes, it's Wolf, Panther (subbiest of the team) and Leon. lol



Linky?


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2008)

Wolf O'donnell can totally do me in the butt any day.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wolf can do anything Krystal can do, only better and hotter.


Meh


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Fuck the Panther haters. He's ironically one of the few characters in the game with at least an ounce of personality and development.


So does Katt, Krystal, Falco and the rest of starwolf


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, I seen Star Wolf threesome and it was a giggle. :3 And yes, it's Wolf, Panther (subbiest of the team) and Leon. lol


:/


Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Linky?


What?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 15, 2008)

There is _another_ Wolf-worship thread? Ah well, can't complain. It's the same with Brawl.

You guys are clearly missing out on WolfxTricky.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



LINK.  As in, PROVIDE A LINK TO THIS THREESOME.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1662642/

:3

And no, Krystal has no personality. You're right about Katt and Falco though.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wolf can do anything Krystal can do, only better and hotter.


Not all of us share your... enthusiasm for the subject, you know.

That said, Fay and Miyu are much hotter than Krystal. Shame they don't exist in the canon...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, wolf + Fox + panther


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Not all of us share your... enthusiasm for the subject, you know.
> 
> That said, Fay and Miyu are much hotter than Krystal. Shame they don't exist in the canon...



The lynx is quite hotter than Krystal. Yeah, it's sad really.

But you know what's depressing? People liking Fara despite not existing outside the comic... at all.



Lanceleoghauni said:


> Lol, wolf + Fox + panther



That's Leon, not Fox. And lol talk about "Panther's initiation".


----------



## Hodina (Nov 15, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> You guys are clearly missing out on WolfxTricky.


0.o
I think Wolf is gay. Dammit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

There's no evidence that any SF character is gay (especially Fox, as he fell for Krystal in SFA)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's no evidence that any SF character is gay (especially Fox, as he fell for Krystal in SFA)


yet we can happily assume there are since both groups were only guys out in space for long periods of time...., if StarFox 2 came out it would of shattered that thought earlier before Krystal came around to do that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1662642/
> 
> :3
> 
> And no, Krystal has no personality. You're right about Katt and Falco though.


In command she became a cold hearted bitch... 



TyVulpine said:


> There's no evidence that any SF character is gay (especially Fox, as he fell for Krystal in SFA)


Krystal was in a one-sided love relationship with Fox.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, a non-existent, non-canon personality.

Actually, Japanese fans of Wolf has accepted the WolfxFox thing, albeit in a less sex-more fluff way.

And yeah, the KrystalxFox was either one-sided or shallow. Heck, KrystalxPanther feels more righteous and decent.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Krystal was in a one-sided love relationship with Fox.



Not going by the epilogue in SFA...(and especially R.O.B.'s ribbing of Fox)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yeah, the KrystalxFox was either one-sided or shallow. Heck, KrystalxPanther feels more righteous and decent.


=3 Fave choice in SF:C


and the fact seeing Marcus want me to Neuter Fox


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, a non-existent, non-canon personality.And yeah, the KrystalxFox was either one-sided or shallow. Heck, KrystalxPanther feels more righteous and decent.


She was pissed at fox for like 3/4 of game.Panther _Showed that he cared_ unlike Fox.


TyVulpine said:


> Not going by the epilogue in SFA...(and especially R.O.B.'s ribbing of Fox)


Goddamnit, Stop using stuff form The Legend of Krystal!


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and the fact seeing Marcus want me to Neuter Fox


Same.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 15, 2008)

Hodina said:


> 0.o
> I think Wolf is gay. Dammit.



Hasn't this whole thread been about buttsecks pairings? I know I've been skimming, but really...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Goddamnit, Stop using stuff form The Legend of Krystal!



Never heard of that game. I'm talking about Star Fox Adventures: Dinosaur Planet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

Star Fox Adventures: Dinosaur Planet=The Legend of Krystal 
):


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Star Fox Adventures: Dinosaur Planet =/= The Legend of Krystal
> ):



Fixed. Hell, Krystal only really appears at the start and end of the game (except the one time when Fox encounters her at the Temple). The rest of the time she's in the crystal. She's only a moderate character, neither major nor minor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

They_ both_ have the _same_ gameplay.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> They_ both_ have the _same_ gameplay.



There is NO game called "The Legend of Krystal".


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda, dumbass.  Krystal = Zelda


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The Legend of Zelda, dumbass.  Krystal = Zelda



Star Fox is in Legend of Zelda? I never knew that...must be a hidden cameo. [/sarcasm]


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> She was pissed at fox for like 3/4 of game.Panther _Showed that he cared_ unlike Fox.


Krystal is still rather cold to Panther, though. In fact, Brawl is about the only place Krystal responds positively to Panther's comments.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hasn't this whole thread been about buttsecks pairings? I know I've been skimming, but really...



Wolf riding on Fox's butt.



AlexX said:


> Krystal is still rather cold to Panther, though. In fact, Brawl is about the only place Krystal responds positively to Panther's comments.



She was also "okay" towards Panther at the end of Assault, but yeah, just shows you how stupid Krystal is.

Then again I think Panther needs a better woman to court than her.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> She was also "okay" towards Panther at the end of Assault, but yeah, just shows you how stupid Krystal is.



Wouldn't say "stupid", just misguided and naive.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2008)

Panther and Miyu should hook up.  They're both cats.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

But Miyu doesn't exist.

Damn it, FAY, MIYU AND FARA DOESN'T AND WILL NEVER EXIST!

=/

I guess Star Wolf = threesome now. It's really hard to stay straight if you're forever stuck with males, with one occasionally engaging in a strange fetish.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> She was also "okay" towards Panther at the end of Assault, but yeah, just shows you how stupid Krystal is.


Your hatred of Krystal is clouding your judgement. The story makes it clear she got a lot more irritable towards guys because of Fox dumping her so hard.



> I guess Star Wolf = threesome now. It's really hard to stay straight if you're forever stuck with males, with one occasionally engaging in a strange fetish.


That logic is stupid. I only really hang out with guys, but I'm still straight.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wolf riding on Fox's butt.


 That's _so _you.




WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then again I think Panther needs a better woman to court than her.


This.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Your hatred of Krystal is clouding your judgement. The story makes it clear she got a lot more irritable towards guys because of Fox dumping her so hard.
> 
> That logic is stupid. I only really hang out with guys, but I'm still straight.



Still, that doesn't make her any less stupid. It's a choice between main hero with an on-off relationship vs. a person that will sacrifice himself for you.

Except that these three share more than just hanging out. Obviously I'm joking about them - but still, my point is that they're sharing their whole lives with each other.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Still, that doesn't make her any less stupid. It's a choice between main hero with an on-off relationship vs. a person that will sacrifice himself for you.
> 
> Except that these three share more than just hanging out. Obviously I'm joking about them - but still, my point is that they're sharing their whole lives with each other.



Because they're a team, and teams need to be in the same location, else they can't function properly if scattered around the system. But that doesn't automatically make them gay.

Look at Star Trek. Lots of males, and few females, but still, that doesn't make the males gay (well, except George Takai...)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

But where do they release their tension? :O

Unless they fit the Heterosexual Lifetime Partners trope (except this is a threesome).

Then again, Leon likes to get whipped hard and good.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Still, that doesn't make her any less stupid. It's a choice between main hero with an on-off relationship vs. a person that will sacrifice himself for you.


Some girls get pissy after being dumped. Guys sometimes do it, too. Getting dumped could change a person like that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I see.

This is why I <3 serious relationships.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But where do they release their tension? :O


Like any guy that can't get booty: Jerk off



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Unless they fit the Heterosexual Lifetime Partners trope (except this is a threesome).


I don't think Wolf or Leon would have a orgy with Panther & Krystal....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

B-b-but jerking off =/= having someone do it with you :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

True, But when your in love with a women would you _let_ _your_ _own _team have sex with you?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2008)

...

Fuck Krystal.

They should have brought Miyu in.  She got to be in one single game (and it wasn't even released stateside).  Lynx > periwinkle fox.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, he's admirable. I'm just saying that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck Krystal.
> 
> They should have brought Miyu in.  She got to be in one single game (and it wasn't even released stateside).  Lynx > periwinkle fox.



She wasn't even in a game. The game was never released at all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> She wasn't even in a game. The game was never released at all.


yep...only us pirates play it on our SNES emulators...*goes to play Starfox 2 for snes*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck Krystal.



Krystal was in Dinosaur Planet from the beginning...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Sips tea*
StarFox Adventures was originally called Dinosaur Planet and had NADA to do with StarFox BUT, Krystal was in that game. Only reason it became SF:A is cause of the Similarities between that game and StarFox. So, it was only by chance Krystal was absorb by StarFox, if Dinosaur Planet never got merged, well...*Shrugs* who knows what would be what...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *Sips tea*
> StarFox Adventures was originally called Dinosaur Planet and had NADA to do with StarFox BUT, Krystal was in that game. Only reason it became SF:A is cause of the Similarities between that game and StarFox. So, it was only by chance Krystal was absorb by StarFox, if Dinosaur Planet never got merged, well...*Shrugs* who knows what would be what...



Actually, Star Fox was merged into the game (and the original hero removed) because Nintendo was worried that the game would sell poorly, and thought the Star Fox name would increase sales.


----------



## Inices (Nov 16, 2008)

You know, I really don't care for the Star Fox characters by themselves... But furry porn has made me gay for them. All of them. Characters from a video game marketed towards children.

I hate myself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Actually, Star Fox was merged into the game (and the original hero removed) because Nintendo was worried that the game would sell poorly, and thought the Star Fox name would increase sales.


but it was mainily the Anthromorphic Designs that caught Nintendo's eye to do that idea. Originally the game was for N64


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wolf riding on Fox's butt.



Ah. OK then.



> Characters from a video game marketed towards children.



Eh, not really a good reason to hate yourself. They're well-crafted enough to be some of those all-ages games, but far more rewarding if you're experienced. (I'm referring to all games but Adventures.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 16, 2008)

They're not children's games. They're everyone's games.

Also, Krystal and Saber (Saberwulf lol) were the heroes in Dinosaur Planet. However, as someone said here, Miyamoto forced Rare to make it in GCN and changing it into Star Fox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They're not children's games. They're everyone's games.
> 
> Also, Krystal and Saber (Saberwulf lol) were the heroes in Dinosaur Planet. However, as someone said here, Miyamoto forced Rare to make it in GCN and changing it into Star Fox.


it was Miyamoto'ed, anything Miyamoto sees and gets his hands on...become a decent-great game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2008)

Really?, It felt like a zelda clone.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Really?, It felt like a zelda clone.


It has slightly more in-depth combat, a story with actual details beyond "save the princess", and an interesting way of splitting up each area.

Odds are it would have been a lot better recieved if it didn't have to be compared to Starfox 64.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

It would be better if it wasn't Star Fox Adventures.

The "garbage data" found in the CD (as discussed in ArwingLanding) as well as very old teasers show the story - Krystal isn't the damsel in distress. You can choose between the two heroes, and your goal is to save Dinosaur Planet.

And lol Miyamoto. Iwata >>> Miyamoto. Thank goodness people are realizing Wii Music's phail.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

...I see nothing wrong with Wii Music. Sure, it's not the best game ever, but it's still worthwhile (LOL fursuiting Mii's).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

:3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ...I see nothing wrong with Wii Music. Sure, it's not the best game ever, but it's still worthwhile (LOL fursuiting Mii's).


the only thing that sucks is.... IT NEEDS A WII FIT BOARD -.- and I don't have one <_<

Edit: while we're at it:






mrrrrrrrrrr~ <3
yeah I'm so making publicity for Kyuu, because he's awesome


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah yes, musclefur Wolf variety. Funny how it's a lot more common than the "normal" Wolf build, but then again Wolf fits the "bara" definition in Japanese fetish.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But where do they release their tension? :O



I'd imagine since Wolf is a crime boss, He probably gets a lot of loose women.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2008)

David gained 2 soft-core StarWolf pornography points.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'd imagine since Wolf is a crime boss, He probably gets a lot of loose women.


he has a station, somewhere on that station is gotta have a few females to relieve some stress


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And lol Miyamoto. Iwata >>> Miyamoto. Thank goodness people are realizing Wii Music's phail.



If it wasn't for Miyamoto, the video game industry would still be dead, or at the very least not nearly as advanced as it is today.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> David gained 2 soft-core StarWolf pornography points.


Leo > Wolf 


TyVulpine said:


> If it wasn't for Miyamoto, the video game industry would still be dead, or at the very least not nearly as advanced as it is today.


You have failed to see Mr. Miyamoto  _new_ work ideas. ):


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You have failed to see Mr. Miyamoto  _new_ work ideas. ):



Everyone seems to have a "what have you done for me lately?" attitude, and seems to forget what Miyamoto HAS done over the years in terms of revolutionizing the industry.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah yes, musclefur Wolf variety. Funny how it's a lot more common than the "normal" Wolf build, but then again Wolf fits the "bara" definition in Japanese fetish.



coz it's sexier than a simple skinny Wolf D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Everyone seems to have a "what have you done for me lately?" attitude, and seems to forget what Miyamoto HAS done over the years in terms of revolutionizing the industry.


Every game he touched...I wonder how crappy would it be compaired to the Miyamoto'ed ones, would LoZ:OT be oh so crappy that people would deny it existed @_@ but I can say one thing


Thanks to Him we have Krystal, along with Renamon she ish whore out in the Furry Community =3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Every game he touched...I wonder how crappy would it be compaired to the Miyamoto'ed ones, would LoZ:OT be oh so crappy that people would deny it existed @_@ but I can say one thing
> 
> 
> Thanks to Him we have Krystal, along with Renamon she ish whore out in the Furry Community =3



You mean, thanks to Rare.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> coz it's sexier than a simple skinny Wolf D:



Truer words have never been spoken. :O



TyVulpine said:


> If it wasn't for Miyamoto, the video game industry would still be dead, or at the very least not nearly as advanced as it is today.



1) The Video Game Drought thing wasn't affecting Japan much.

2) Marie Curie fallacy. (It's fallacy - i.e. if it weren't for Marie Curie, we wouldn't have discovered radium.)



TyVulpine said:


> You mean, thanks to Rare.



Umm... If Miyamoto wouldn't have intervened, DP would be created, and it would get less hate.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> 1) The Video Game Drought thing wasn't affecting Japan much.
> 
> 2) Marie Curie fallacy. (It's fallacy - i.e. if it weren't for Marie Curie, we wouldn't have discovered radium.)
> 
> ...



We would have still discovered radium, no doubt, just at a later time. As for DP getting "less hate", that's debatable, since we'll never know for sure. At best, it would have been a mediocre game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

Apparently it will be like SFA, except less Zelda and more platforming.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw the trailer for DP. It seemed just like SFA only:

1. No spacecrafts.
2. Krystal was another species altogether.

Other than that, it all looked the same (only more 64-ish).


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You mean, thanks to Rare.


hmmm actually I would love to see the Original DP before it was StarFox'ed, when Krystal was still a Feline instead of a Vixen. Since they said the game was basically done when it was StarFox'ed


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.unseen64.net

Your mind will be blown.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> http://www.unseen64.net
> 
> Your mind will be blown.


hmmm it would of been a game I would of bought if it came out in its original format


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone keeps saying 'DP' and all I can think of is 'Double Penetration' >:C


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone keeps saying 'DP' and all I can think of is 'Double Penetration' >:C



DINOSAUR PLANET! LOL


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone keeps saying 'DP' and all I can think of is 'Double Penetration' >:C


....THANK YOU...now I cant stop thinking of that -_- and I'm all out of bleach


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

As the people in ArwingLanding has stated before, you can still see "tidbits" of the original DP in the SFA disc.


----------

